# Switching Food?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been feeding Lily only one food since I got her, Spike's Delite Premium Hedgehog Diet, which is what I was given from her breeder. I was thinking I might switch over to using a couple of kinds of cat food and had a couple of questions.
First, I was thinking of using these brands, if they have them at our local petstores-
Wellness Indoor Health
Blue Spa Select Lite
Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken
Do they sound like alright choices, or should I add/remove anything? Or do you think I could just keep using the Spike's Delite formula on its own? It seems like most people think mixing cat foods is the best diet.

My second question is, when switching her over to the new foods, should I only add one new food at a time? Or mix all three together, and add the mix in a little at a time?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are all excellent foods. You could keep the Spike's Delight if you want, but if it is inconvenient to buy or such, there isn't much need to keep it. 

As for adding them all/one at a time, I'm not sure which is better. I personally adjust Inky to each new food one at a time, but that's because he's already on a mix that he's keeping... I would say go ahead and introduce one at a time. Once she is comfortable with that, add a few kibble of the next, then the next... make sure you have at least a few days between adding foods so you can see if there are any problems with a particular brand (there shouldn't be, but just in case).


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright, thanks. I just went to the petstore, and after looking what they had available there, I ended up getting Wellness Indoor Health, and Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Senior Cat. I'm going to try starting her on the Wellness stuff first, tonight. Do you think she'll be okay with just those two foods, or should I try getting one more type for when we run out of Spike's Delite? (I'm not going to get any more of that after what I have is gone)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, and one more thing: The two foods I got her today only have 5% (Wellness) and 8% fiber in them. I know hedgies need 15% or more fiber in their diet, and was wondering if there was something that I could add to the mix that would give her more fiber.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

i added grape nuts cereal after seeing that suggested on here


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How much of the cereal do you add in comparison to the other foods in your hedgie's mix?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

i mix 4:2:1. i do one tablespoon of he Maxximum kitten (not the best i know but what the breeder was feeding her and she wont fully switch) 1/2 tablespoon Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix Indoor and 1/4 Tablespoon of Grapenuts. I also feed 1/2 tbsp of 2 different baby foods every other night, 1/2 tbsp of 2 different moist cat foods on the ones in between, and on one of the would be m,oist cat food nights i dont do any suplimenting.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright, cool. Thanks!


----------

